
IPhone App Store: Let the Market Decide - llimllib
http://wilshipley.com/blog/2008/09/iphone-app-store-let-market-decide.html
======
silencio
Finally someone really big in the mac dev community stands up and says it all.
Smaller and lesser known developers would have been afraid of the consequences
of possibly being blacklisted/banned/rejected. There would be an uproar bigger
than all the collective previous backlash (i am rich, netshare, podcaster,
mailwrangler etc.) if Wil Shipley or his products were, and I doubt Apple
would be that foolish...

I really would have liked to cut Apple some slack because the app store is
sort of new, but some of the stuff happening right now is making even the more
well known iPhone developers nervous/unhappy/outright pissed off/unwilling to
work on any more iPhone applications. Besides, Shipley is right on target in
everything he mentions. I'm sitting on a couple applications and ideas just
because I know they would be rejected by the app store morality police. Oh
well.

